# No Man's Sky schon wieder verschoben



## Seegurkensalat (26. Juli 2016)

Aber nur um 2 Tage 
Quelle: No Man's Sky: PC-Version um wenige Tage verschoben


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Juli 2016)

Auf Steam steht halt immer noch 10. August.
Wer weiß, was die Angaben auf der off. Webseite zu bedeuten haben.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (26. Juli 2016)

Ach, nur zwei Tage... Klickbait-Headline!11!11


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Juli 2016)

Buhuhuhuhu. [emoji53][emoji6]


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2016)

Oh nein...! 

Wie soll man das alles nur aushalten? 

...ich bin irgendwo SEHR scharf auf das Game, aber gleichzeitig unschlüssig, v. a. was die tatsächliche Langzeitmotivation angeht - wie sieht's denn mit einem etwaigen Testbericht aus? Gibt es da schon was zu berichten?
*malvorsichtiginRichtungMatthiasschiel*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> *malvorsichtiginRichtungMatthiasschiel*



Ich mach auf jeden Fall keinen Test, ich verabschiede mich in ein paar Tagen in den Urlaub.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich mach auf jeden Fall keinen Test, ich verabschiede mich in ein paar Tagen in den Urlaub.



Das freut mich für Dich, wo soll's denn hingehen?

..aber vielleicht mag sich der "zuständige" Kollege doch kurz dazu äußern.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> wo soll's denn hingehen?



Mal sehen.
Vielleicht nach Thedas, zwischendurch ein Städtetrip nach Gotham City, eventuell auch in eine Galaxie weit, weit entfernt.


----------

